# blessing or a curse



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

I just got called for 2 more feral hives today. Dont really have the room(since I live in the city limits) for a langstroth style hive so Im gunna have to find someone to take the bees(ill keep the honey and comb) or find someone to let me keep the hives on the corner of their pasture land.


----------



## kosh (Apr 6, 2004)

if only you were in MA  I'd take them!

I'm in my first year of beekeeping, i have one hive, and have had a few offers from people to maintain hives on their property.. i think they all have a hidden agenda... free honey!

Peace,
jason


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

kosh said:


> if only you were in MA  I'd take them!
> 
> I'm in my first year of beekeeping, i have one hive, and have had a few offers from people to maintain hives on their property.. i think they all have a hidden agenda... free honey!
> 
> ...



Just picked up one feral hive today, will have to go back tomorrow with my beevac to get the rest of them. Ill go saturday and get the other feral hive.

Now if I could just find a place to put them, nobody seem to want them either


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry your not in Washington state! I just got 2 new hives but it's too late to get bees comercially. I'm just starting out. Ignorant but Enthusiastic! Where in oregon are you? I got a sister and inlaws in Lebanon. Loki
[email protected]


----------

